# Does a horse walker have any benefit?



## PStarfish (16 November 2014)

My yard is just finishing off building a horse walker. Most liveries have said they'll use it while they muck out and I thought the same too, but thinking more about it, I turn pony out when I get to yard so would popping her in the walker for 20 mins or so first, serve any purpose? She is a 'head down to eat' kinda girl! So no, she doesn't particularly exert herself in the field. But will a 20 min walk on a circle help with winter fitness in any way? Never had this sort of luxury before. Do others use them daily or are they more for stabled horses who need a leg stretch?


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (16 November 2014)

They should not be used to replace ridden exercise or turnout. How tedious for the horse. But as a leg stretcher, horses recovering from injury etc they have their place.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (16 November 2014)

Hate the things


----------



## littleshetland (16 November 2014)

Very handy after a good schooling session - after a wash down, pop the horse on the walker for 10 minutes and they're nice and dry and relaxed.


----------



## Holly Hocks (16 November 2014)

I don't like the little ones but the larger ones can be ok.  When my horse was off work on box rest and I was then told to start walking her out, we got about 10 yards from the stable before she started rearing repeatedly and throwing herself round. She is a very athletic TB so it was pretty dangerous.  I sent her to a rehab yard where they have a huge horsewalker and she went on there instead of being walked in hand.  Much safer!  So I do think they have their uses for a quick leg stretch or for example in icy weather when turnout wouldn't be safe, but I wouldn't want to use one every day if there were other forms of exercise available.


----------



## bakewell (16 November 2014)

Safe form of exercise in low light conditions.
Saves fields from poaching in extremely bad weather when fields unusable.
Alternative to roadwork for fittening/ hoof improvement if no safe alternative.
Convenient when mucking out a batch of stables (stick 6 horses in walker, do stables, more efficient).

I don't like them, but they do have a place in many modern equestrian situations.

Saying that the SRS have a pretty swanky one.


----------



## hihosilver (16 November 2014)

hate them really bad for tendons and should be used only for 5 mins if you have to!


----------



## Polos Mum (16 November 2014)

Unless they are massive they aren't good at all for joints/ legs etc.  You can always spot a competition horse who's been on one load and loads as they can be really stiff on one side as people are too lazy to turn them around to go the other way. 
They also go through shoes like nobodies business so will cost you £sss

If I win the lottery then I'd have a straight line treadmill types. 

If you pop her in the field while you muck out that is relaxing chill out time, walker will be 'work' totally different for her.  

If you need her super fit and don't have loads of time its a necessary evil, if you just want to do something different when the weather is grim take her for a graze in hand.


----------



## Kezzabell2 (16 November 2014)

My vet is desperate for me to move my horse to a yard with a walker as hes on box rest and needs 15 mins in hand walks twice a day!  otherwise I can't imagine I'd use it!!


----------



## twiggy2 (16 November 2014)

Polos Mum said:



			Unless they are massive they aren't good at all for joints/ legs etc.  You can always spot a competition horse who's been on one load and loads as they can be really stiff on one side as people are too lazy to turn them around to go the other way. 
They also go through shoes like nobodies business so will cost you £sss

If I win the lottery then I'd have a straight line treadmill types. 

If you pop her in the field while you muck out that is relaxing chill out time, walker will be 'work' totally different for her.  

If you need her super fit and don't have loads of time its a necessary evil, if you just want to do something different when the weather is grim take her for a graze in hand.
		
Click to expand...

I was under the impression that the vast majority of them can only go in one direction.

I don't like them they must be mind numbingly boring for horses and bad for the horses physically.


----------



## Polos Mum (16 November 2014)

Old ones I think that's true but anything made in the last 15 years or so can be altered to go in either direction - not easy though.  

Can you imagine only riding in the school in one direction every day!


----------



## twiggy2 (16 November 2014)

Polos Mum said:



			Old ones I think that's true but anything made in the last 15 years or so can be altered to go in either direction - not easy though.  

Can you imagine only riding in the school in one direction every day!
		
Click to expand...

did not know that

no but I could not imagine walking round and round in circles on the same spot every day, would much rather someone bothered to take me out for a walk, ride me!! or put me in a field


----------



## Orangehorse (16 November 2014)

Why are they so popular then?  Seem to be in every yard.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (16 November 2014)

hihosilver said:



			hate them really bad for tendons and should be used only for 5 mins if you have to!
		
Click to expand...

They are invaluable in racing yards, [ trainers are people who are fanatic about legs] !
A suitable surface is essential and the time on the walker should be within the fitness level of the horse, most can cope with 20 mins.
They can be used to warm up pre exercise or cool down after work/washing. Also for a stretch in the afternoon while beds are made up. For those recovering from injury it is a safe way of walking exercise. For young TBs pre breaking it helps to build condition.


----------



## twiggy2 (16 November 2014)

Orangehorse said:



			Why are they so popular then?  Seem to be in every yard.
		
Click to expand...

from what I can gather they are another yard toy on the average yard, often they are used as time savers but for me that is not what having or working with horses is about they are living breathing things that need interaction not machines, I honestly don't think people think about things enough


----------



## catroo (16 November 2014)

Thankfully the only ones I've seen go both ways.

I used one at a previous yard fairly frequently, I had two fit hyper horses and the walker was useful for giving them a bit of a walk before I turned the out in the Winter. One of the fields was a little walk away so a little less energy was helpful.

I think it just helped with the routine, on the walker one way while I did haynets, turned them around and did waters then stopped them and turned them out.


----------



## Flicker (16 November 2014)

Our yard has one.  They are great if you can't turn out for weather or other reason and need somewhere for your horse to go while you muck out.  All the horses on our yard go on very happily and are quite content to plod along.  But then, most of us ride very regularly and turn out as much as we can, so the walker is a handy tool, but not a substitute for exercise or turn out.
To be honest, I don't think horses really think in terms of 'OMG, this is SOOO boring...'  I think, on the whole, if they have good food, good company, good exercise and a good routine, they are pretty content.  Even if they have to go on a horse walker now and again.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (16 November 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			from what I can gather they are another yard toy on the average yard, often they are used as time savers but for me that is not what having or working with horses is about they are living breathing things that need interaction not machines, I honestly don't think people think about things enough
		
Click to expand...

Not suggesting they are instead of "interacting", the horses are put on it while the beds are made up, so they get interaction when put out and when brought in, must be better than just standing still.
To be frank, when I  kept my horse on DIY yards, in winter, most of the horses got very little work or grooming, the owners had almost no time for anything other than the minimum.


----------



## Mongoose11 (16 November 2014)

I think it's very 'fashionable' to believe that they are god awful things. I'd be interested to read any studies that's how that they are detrimental long term... 

Worked on a hunt yard that had one, was invaluable in the depths of winter and they certainly help keep them fit. I would use one if I couldn't exercise my horse appropriately.


----------



## Shooting Star (16 November 2014)

My personal opinion having access to one is that they are useful in some circumstances such as when coming back into work from box rest, when the fields are too bad to turn out on (we're on clay ground & sometimes have no turnout for a few weeks during the worst of winter), or for cool down after a particularly hot session.

If you've got access to guaranteed all year round turnout I'd personally conclude that it wouldn't make my essentials list when looking at yards


----------



## PStarfish (17 November 2014)

Thanks for all the opinions. Seems it's as I thought and it won't serve much purpose to me. Pony goes out every day regardless of weather. Like the idea of using it to cool down after exercise. Still a nice to have though.


----------



## shadowboy (17 November 2014)

My old yard had one - it was in rubber mats so less impact from feet. It was invaluable when turnout was restricted to just three days a week last winter as it was so wet. It meant that you could stretch their legs. I would ride for 20min before work then in the evening when mucking out put him on for a stretch. It also meant when they were turned out they didn't go wild as they had done some moving around on the 'in' days. The YM had the booking sheet for the walker and they had to be turned round after 10 min


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 November 2014)

There was a study that found that oval horsewalkers were preferable to round ones, but my google skills have failed and I can't find it. I'm in the 'not fond of them' camp as IME people can get lazy and overuse them, I've seen a few nasty accidents on them and I'm not convinced that constant turning (as almost all I have known are the round type) is good for horses recovering from injury - good old fashioned straight line work is what i prefer.


----------



## GLW (17 November 2014)

I was under the impression (perhaps incorrect, based on other replies to the thread) that horses need to be supervised while using a walker, which would surely mean that you can't stick them on while you do other jobs and therefore you might just as well walk them in hand. Unless of course you have six horses to walk and you can do them all at the same time I guess!


----------



## Carrots&Mints (17 November 2014)

hihosilver said:



			hate them really bad for tendons and should be used only for 5 mins if you have to!
		
Click to expand...

How can they be bad for tendons?? The horse is only walking so therefore are you saying walking is bad for tendons and walking on the lunge is bad for tendons? Have you got any studies /scientific proof to back this claim up?

We have a horse walker on our yard and I have never heard that they are bad for tendons? They use it before and after the horse has been in the pool (rehab yard) and other use it for warm up before riding. It also has rubber matting and is huge!


----------



## PolarSkye (17 November 2014)

We have one - quite big, properly surfaced (cushioned), goes both ways (with electrified "pushers" if required).  I don't use it often . . . but it's very useful for after a bath (suitably rugged if necessary) or a quick leg stretch before he goes in the field on his day off (he gets one day a week off).  He is never on it for more than 20 minutes, and I ALWAYS spin him round/change directions halfway through.  He is quiet as a lamb in it, doesn't require supervision - and I can see the walker from his stable anyway should I want to get on with some jobs while he is in there . . . really don't see the issue?

P


----------



## ester (17 November 2014)

I've never had one but having a bit of a stiff old beast I would imagine if we did have one I would possibly use it for warm and cool down either side of schooling sessions especially if he has been stood in a bit.


----------



## Polos Mum (17 November 2014)

Carrots&Mints said:



			How can they be bad for tendons??
		
Click to expand...

It because they are constantly turning so uneven pressure on the legs.  Would you ride in the school only on a 10m circle for a whole schooling session?  even in walk.  Even the huge ones are a very small diameter, try lunging in walk at that small a circle


----------



## TheSylv007 (17 November 2014)

We have one at our yard and I never used until my horse needed walking after a tendon op and i slipped a disc in my back meaning I can't walk properly - it's been an absolute godsend to me.  My horse goes on for 20 mins while I hobble around mucking out, it's on a rubber surface and she doesn't seem to mind it at all.  It's much safer for me as i can't be jerked about if she spooks and she's enclosed so behaves on it. I'd have been completely stuffed without it.  As I get better I'm trying to use it less as I'm aware of the constant circling (it does go both ways so I alternate) but it has been a massive help and she's shown absolutely no ill-effects from being on it.


----------



## spottybotty (17 November 2014)

Carrots&Mints said:



			How can they be bad for tendons?? The horse is only walking so therefore are you saying walking is bad for tendons and walking on the lunge is bad for tendons? Have you got any studies /scientific proof to back this claim up?

We have a horse walker on our yard and I have never heard that they are bad for tendons? They use it before and after the horse has been in the pool (rehab yard) and other use it for warm up before riding. It also has rubber matting and is huge!
		
Click to expand...

If that was the case then lunging at walk and trot would also be bad for the tendons? I use one to warm my older horse up  before a lesson. The one I use goes in both directions changed by the flick of a switch and also at different speeds to suit the horse pony. I spent over 20 odd years at places with no facilities, not even a school but I wouldnt be without again! Its an invaluable piece of equipment used to help keep my horses fit for riding all year round.


----------



## twiggy2 (17 November 2014)

I have always been told the best thing for rehabing (and I do lots and lots of it with lots of different vets) is walking in straight lines- no soft surfaces and no circles.

spottybotty lunging is not good for tendons or the horse as a whole as again it is on a constant circle if you lunge in one spot.

the ones that change direction easily would be much better then those that don't, for what it is worth my vet events, his wife competes at grand prix level and runs a livery yard-there is not a horse walker there (there is a solarium though). take form that what you will.


----------



## bouncing_ball (17 November 2014)

I used to be at a livery yard, where the walker was a fair walk from our yard. The yard owner would walk down 3 horses. Ride or teach with one horse, and put the other 2 on the walker for more than 40 minutes, wearing pessoas! Then take all three horses back.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 November 2014)

We have 5 of them in total between the 2 yards and they are invaluable. We use them for rehabbing from injuries, warm up/cool down for exercise and for leg stretches on days off. All 5 are rubber matted. 

At 1 yard the horses are put on for 20mins walking before heading out trotting then galloping. Then when they come back in they get washed off and back on the walker for 10-15mins to cool down and dry off. 

At the other yard we have a mile or so's hack to the gallop so they don't go on before they work unless they have been known to tie up then they go on for 15mins before being ridden. Once back from galloping they go on for 10mins to dry off but that is all.

When used as a leg stretch on a Sunday the horses go on for 30mins. 

So long as you can hear them and pop your head round to check on them every so often you really don't need to be there the whole time they are on the walker as they are pretty safe in an enclosed are.


----------



## BeingKate (17 November 2014)

bouncing_ball said:



			I used to be at a livery yard, where the walker was a fair walk from our yard. The yard owner would walk down 3 horses. Ride or teach with one horse, and put the other 2 on the walker for more than 40 minutes, wearing pessoas! Then take all three horses back.
		
Click to expand...

They were on the walker in Pessoas am I understanding that? Is she mad??? What if they get caught - I don't even like to see horses wearing headcollars on walkers in case they get stuck on something?! 

I think there is a place for walkers but only used correctly and not excessively. I don't use one for either of mine but I don't have a problem with anyone using them responsibly. When I was on the livery yard I did get fed up with people chucking them on for hours though, it didn't seem "right".


----------



## canteron (17 November 2014)

Bonkers2 said:



			They are invaluable in racing yards, [ trainers are people who are fanatic about legs] !
A suitable surface is essential and the time on the walker should be within the fitness level of the horse, most can cope with 20 mins.
They can be used to warm up pre exercise or cool down after work/washing. Also for a stretch in the afternoon while beds are made up. For those recovering from injury it is a safe way of walking exercise. For young TBs pre breaking it helps to build condition.
		
Click to expand...

An, trainers may be fanatical about legs but by the time the problems really show up the horse is probably past it's racing days or in a dog meat can.  They have a relatively short time with the horse and don't get to see the long term cummulative damage.


----------



## Fools Motto (17 November 2014)

I've had 4/5 years of using walkers at work. They have their place, but it is common sense how/when and why you use them. Luckily both sorts of walkers I've used have been very nicely rubber lined, suitable for 5 horses with very large compartments, and go both ways at whatever speed you set! Would personally prefer the 8 horse walker as the circle is bigger though. (Or the oval ones! £££££?)


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 November 2014)

canteron said:



			An, trainers may be fanatical about legs but by the time the problems really show up the horse is probably past it's racing days or in a dog meat can.  They have a relatively short time with the horse and don't get to see the long term cummulative damage.
		
Click to expand...

Which is why we have a 12yo in training that we have had since he was 3yo ... two 15yos that retired last year after 10years racing ...


----------



## rara007 (17 November 2014)

I'd really like one! That slow, walk fittening work is invaluable, but takes so long to do them all properly, and with the sharpest ones isn't a pleasure at all, verging dangerous. Sadly we don't have the space, and a straight line walker which with variable inclines would be awesome, wouldn't really be cost/time effective for us (8 ponies in work atm, most of them unridden, clay turnout so grim in the winter, one groom!)


----------



## Tnavas (17 November 2014)

Just about every racing stables in New Zealand has a walker. They are awesome and can assist in improving overall fitness. Most are around 20m in diameter so that squashes - the hard on tendons etc myth. Rubber matted, so not hard on shoes! Bored factor, horses love routine. To them they are having a walk with their mates. As to being too lazy to turn horses around, they either switch to the other way after 10 mins, or set the controls to stop and change direction after a set number of revolutions, or change the direction each day.

They come out of their stables and are put on the walker for 20mins which warms up their muscles and loosens them up. This helps reduce the risk of injury. On return from work they are washed off and put on the walker to cool down and dry off. 

For the fatties they are awesome, I'd so live to have access to one I could keep my girl really fit. We are lucky that we have a surfaced all weather track almost a km long.


----------



## thatsmygirl (17 November 2014)

We have one on our yard and the horses love it, once put on the horses bounce about, buck and generally mess about. Some try pushing it on. It's quite fun watching them.  It def helps if you have fit horses to get a bit of spark out of them first


----------



## spotty_pony (17 November 2014)

We have one at work, it is often used when it is too wet to turnout as a leg stretcher. My horses have been on them in the past, but don't bother anymore as I prefer to turnout if possible.


----------



## thatsmygirl (17 November 2014)

EKW said:



			Which is why we have a 12yo in training that we have had since he was 3yo ... two 15yos that retired last year after 10years racing ...
		
Click to expand...

Ha we have a 14 yr old and a 19 yr old both finished but ended up keeping as the trainer had a soft spot for them. Both were brought in at the yearling sales and both hack out with no problems. Daily walker use done no harm to them plus a lot of trainers are using thermal imaging on their horses now to pin point problems before they show but some always think the worst of racing


----------



## Bestdogdash (17 November 2014)

Not just racing yards that have no problems with them, every single professional event yard you go to has one too - used properly there is not problem on tendons. I ahve 4 horses and could not imagine not having a walker - great for bringing in jured horses back into work, stretching legs, 10 minutes to cool down after work and wash - fabulous. Having said that have just ordered an adjustable treadmill as I think it will help having gradient.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (17 November 2014)

One of our hunters, who is not the best to hack out on, goes away at the end of summer for 2/3 weeks to a yard purely to go on the walker twice a day. By the time he comes back to us he has done 3 weeks walking is toned and tightened and we can crack on.


----------



## EventingMum (17 November 2014)

I find it very useful to get stabled horses out of their boxes for a leg stretch or for warming up and cooling off, I also think it can help with fitness to a degree however it is never a substitute for turnout or exercise. I'm also not a fan of putting young horses on but know someone who has her 3 year olds every day.  I think it would be a nuisance to have to turn the horses round, ours turns automatically and the horses quickly learn to change direction.


----------



## Tnavas (18 November 2014)

EventingMum said:



			I find it very useful to get stabled horses out of their boxes for a leg stretch or for warming up and cooling off, I also think it can help with fitness to a degree however it is never a substitute for turnout or exercise. I'm also not a fan of putting young horses on but know someone who has her 3 year olds every day.  I think it would be a nuisance to have to turn the horses round, ours turns automatically and the horses quickly learn to change direction.
		
Click to expand...

We never had a problem either about turning around, stop the machine, switch the other way and initially a confused horse walking backwards but they soon learn to turn around.

We had one comedian who liked to be with his next door neighbour and would duck under the partitions until he found his friend and then happily walk the rest of his stint in the same segment.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 November 2014)

We've got a little git that knows if he stands still he can stop the machine! He has been banned from 2 of the walkers and only goes on the electrified one! It only takes one shock every so often to keep the ****** moving so we keep an eye on him and zap him once a fortnight or so. He's not daft that one!


----------



## Lanky Loll (18 November 2014)

Definitely - ours only really gets used in winter but is invaluable as we don't have lighting so can't ride evenings and I work fulltime with a small child so pre-work riding is an nightmare.  Using the walker the horses can at least get a 20 minute or so leg stretch during the day.
We've also got an inclined treadmill which is fab for smaller horses but my 17hh TB and my brothers 17.2hh WB are just too long for it.
And for those that say they get bored on it - my mare was on there when I got to the yard at the weekend, went to go and get her off so we could hack out and she stuck in her head in the air and trotted past me and the open gate 3 times the cow bag, so I ended up leaving her on there with the others.


----------



## cptrayes (18 November 2014)

I think it's sad that life has become so pressured and busy, and equine business so driven to reduce costs, that we have reached a situation where it is routine to get a machine to exercise horses instead of them interacting with humans.

And even sadder that when some of them try to tell us what they think of that, we give them an electric shock to convince them that they are wrong and we are right.


----------



## 3OldPonies (18 November 2014)

spottybotty said:



			If that was the case then lunging at walk and trot would also be bad for the tendons? I use one to warm my older horse up  before a lesson. The one I use goes in both directions changed by the flick of a switch and also at different speeds to suit the horse pony. I spent over 20 odd years at places with no facilities, not even a school but I wouldnt be without again! Its an invaluable piece of equipment used to help keep my horses fit for riding all year round.
		
Click to expand...

Lunging can be bad for tendons and joints.  The smallness of the circle is the problem it strains both to keep going for extended periods, or even short periods if you keep doing it over and over again incessantly.


----------



## thatsmygirl (18 November 2014)

cptrayes said:



			I think it's sad that life has become so pressured and busy, and equine business so driven to reduce costs, that we have reached a situation where it is routine to get a machine to exercise horses instead of them interacting with humans.

And even sadder that when some of them try to tell us what they think of that, we give them an electric shock to convince them that they are wrong and we are right.
		
Click to expand...

If you read a lot of the post state that they are used for warm up, cooling down, after injury ect and when bringing back into work, I use mine to get the edge of them before exercise never instead of exercise.


----------



## cptrayes (18 November 2014)

thatsmygirl said:



			If you read a lot of the post state that they are used for warm up, cooling down, after injury ect and when bringing back into work, I use mine to get the edge of them before exercise never instead of exercise.
		
Click to expand...

I read it all. Because they can be useful and at times the best solution does not alter my post one bit. In livery yard and businesses all over the country they are being


----------



## ozpoz (18 November 2014)

cptrayes said:



			I think it's sad that life has become so pressured and busy, and equine business so driven to reduce costs, that we have reached a situation where it is routine to get a machine to exercise horses instead of them interacting with humans.

And even sadder that when some of them try to tell us what they think of that, we give them an electric shock to convince them that they are wrong and we are right.
		
Click to expand...

That is true. Sadly, I know of 2 valuable horses who had to be destroyed after not agreeing with the horse walker, with horrible consequences. 
Knowing this totally coloured my opinion of horse walkers.


----------



## stencilface (18 November 2014)

I know of a horse who trod on his tongue in a horse walker, no idea how!

We don't have an arena, so a walker is down a loooooong list really, and even then I don't think I'd bother, now an aqua treadmill I'd go for.

I wouldn't trust most of ours on a walker either!


----------



## skint1 (18 November 2014)

I think they probably have their place in a professional setting with people who know how to use them to compliment a fitness or rehabilitation programme, I would guess a lot of average owners (such as myself) are not using them that way, I've never used one myself, 2 of my horses are older and arthritic, am not sure walking in relatively small  circles would be best thing for them.  

Like Stencilface, I quite like the sound of the aqua treadmill, though am not sure what the horses would make of it!


----------



## ellie_e (18 November 2014)

SNAP, exactly what I have/do



PolarSkye said:



			We have one - quite big, properly surfaced (cushioned), goes both ways (with electrified "pushers" if required).  I don't use it often . . . but it's very useful for after a bath (suitably rugged if necessary) or a quick leg stretch before he goes in the field on his day off (he gets one day a week off).  He is never on it for more than 20 minutes, and I ALWAYS spin him round/change directions halfway through.  He is quiet as a lamb in it, doesn't require supervision - and I can see the walker from his stable anyway should I want to get on with some jobs while he is in there . . . really don't see the issue?

P
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Kikke (18 November 2014)

littleshetland said:



			Very handy after a good schooling session - after a wash down, pop the horse on the walker for 10 minutes and they're nice and dry and relaxed.
		
Click to expand...

That is what I like to use it for, my mare cools down poorly when ridden but 10/15 min on the walker after hard work. works a treat.


----------



## cptrayes (18 November 2014)

My post should have ended :


used instead of spending time with the horse or to avoid employing someone. And I think that's sad, and work being done by robots is  something I would rather see happening in a car factory than a stable yard.


----------



## thatsmygirl (18 November 2014)

ozpoz said:



			That is true. Sadly, I know of 2 valuable horses who had to be destroyed after not agreeing with the horse walker, with horrible consequences. 
Knowing this totally coloured my opinion of horse walkers.
		
Click to expand...

I know a horse who disagreed with his stable and broke a bone in his foot, hasn't coloured my opinion of stables


----------



## 3OldPonies (18 November 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			We have one - quite big, properly surfaced (cushioned), goes both ways (with electrified "pushers" if required).
		
Click to expand...

'Electrified 'pushers'' what on earth.  I'm hoping that this is a device that moves the walker and not something that shocks the horses into moving.

Total novice at this horse walker business, as I'm probably demonstrating.  Could someone explain please?


----------



## cptrayes (18 November 2014)

3OldPonies said:



			'Electrified 'pushers'' what on earth.  I'm hoping that this is a device that moves the walker and not something that shocks the horses into moving.

Total novice at this horse walker business, as I'm probably demonstrating.  Could someone explain please?
		
Click to expand...

Yup,  just like an electric fence, it shocks them of they don't move. Nice, eh?


----------



## bakewell (18 November 2014)

Electrified pusher does also prevent them from scooting under the partition ahead/ discourages attacking other horses.
Not that I agree with it, but it has more applications than just making them move.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 November 2014)

3OldPonies said:



			'Electrified 'pushers'' what on earth.  I'm hoping that this is a device that moves the walker and not something that shocks the horses into moving.

Total novice at this horse walker business, as I'm probably demonstrating.  Could someone explain please?
		
Click to expand...

I have been zapped by them (Thanks to typical boys who thought it would be funny to turn the walker on at full pelt whilst I was in there sweeping it out!!!) And honestly it's like getting zapped by a wee 12v electric fence battery that's all. More a reminder to keep moving than capital punishment for being a lazy toad!


----------



## PollyP99 (18 November 2014)

Had one on a previous yard, used in the main by those who never rode and never turned out ...  I don't like them, if I've time to be there ive time to ride.


----------



## Tnavas (18 November 2014)

3OldPonies said:



			'Electrified 'pushers'' what on earth.  I'm hoping that this is a device that moves the walker and not something that shocks the horses into moving.

Total novice at this horse walker business, as I'm probably demonstrating.  Could someone explain please?
		
Click to expand...

The electrified pusher rarely needs to be used and gives no more of a zap than a horse would feel if you used a schooling whip.

I live in a town where race horses are conceived, born, trained and raced. I am surrounded by racing stables we have a training track 1km down the road. The area is knee deep in horse walkers. They are invaluable and cptrayes they don't replace an employee but enable us to spend more quality time caring for horses in general. At the last place I worked our walker took 10 horses loosening up prior to being worked. If we remember that these are all baby horses and better allowed to walk quietly without a weight on their back and can get the cheek out before work. No one wants to risk a jockey or horse being injured should they part company.

ozpoz At this yard we had 60 in work and at my previous job 100+ in work and NEVER in 10years or so have we had any walker related injuries. 
To have heard of two being fatally injured is very tragic but very unusual.


----------



## ozpoz (18 November 2014)

It may be unusual but I think it is good to realise being zapped is not without risk for a high couraged horse.
I have several times heard of grooms forgetting they had horses on the walker too -  not good.
I guess I'm old school. We used to ride one /lead one instead, or just walk in hand if required.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 November 2014)

I have looked again and still can't locate the research into round v oval walkers, maybe someone else can find it?

I did find this. http://wageningenacademic.metapress.com/content/j3q3511435340324/#.VGuIS_msUid




			Abstract
Horse walkers have become popular in the modern exercise regime for dressage horses, however recent investigations of injury risk factors have indicated a significant association between horse walker use and lameness. A detailed telephone questionnaire was conducted to document horse walker usage and assess whether horse walker use could predispose dressage horses to lameness. Information on horse walker features and use, and individual horse lameness history was recorded. Chi-squared tests were performed to identify horse walker variables associated with lameness. Although analyses failed to establish a direct link between lameness and any specific horse walker feature, the high proportion of lame horses in this study suggests that there is an underlying and, as yet, unidentified cause of lameness related to horse walker usage.
		
Click to expand...

Which really only suggests that this area needs researching properly, rather than giving any solid answers. Do horsewalkers cause lameness or are lame horses more likely to be put on a horsewalker? 

I knew a yard that had a small circular walker which was used daily and the horses there had an unusually high proportion of suspensory ligament injuries. An ex-racing-lass friend of mine was very critical of what she saw as overuse of the walker and many horses with the same injury. Plus she was especially critical that the walker was used with the horses recovering from said ligament injuries and she would bemoan the lack of proper straight line walk work. Now of course it could have been chance that several horses on the same yard had the same injury, or it could have been something else at the yard (the school surface for example) that was contributing to the injuries.

It's certainly true that constantly circling loads the structures of the body unevenly, this is something that we all can use to our advantage when looking for lameness. How many horses can look OK on a straight line, but when circled in one particular direction, the lameness shows up more clearly, it's very useful. I was once hacking CM and she was fine on the straight, but as we trotted around a gentle, sweeping bend she felt 'off'. It was the first indication that she had an abscess brewing. I would not want my horse unevenly loaded in this way for a long length of time (I'm not a fan of too much lunging either). It's not just the limbs but the spine etc...

When it comes down to it though, most owners do the best that they can for their horses with the facilities they have and I know that many will think me overcautious about constant circular work but I wont ever be buying a horsewalker.


----------



## ozpoz (18 November 2014)

This seems fairly comprehensive on research Faracat.  http://www.horseweigh.com/kraft/report.html


----------



## thatsmygirl (18 November 2014)

cptrayes said:



			My post should have ended :


used instead of spending time with the horse or to avoid employing someone. And I think that's sad, and work being done by robots is  something I would rather see happening in a car factory than a stable yard.
		
Click to expand...

I wondered where the rest of your reply was 

Still can't see how you think people are using it unstead of doing the work themselves when people are saying they are used for warm up/cooling down etc and not for sole exercise but in conjunction with. 
Talking about robots I went to visit a robotic milking farm now that is interesting!! I was fascinated


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 November 2014)

ozpoz said:



			This seems fairly comprehensive on research Faracat.  http://www.horseweigh.com/kraft/report.html

Click to expand...

Thanks.  Off to read it now.


----------



## cptrayes (18 November 2014)

thatsmygirl said:



			I wondered where the rest of your reply was 

Still can't see how you think people are using it unstead of doing the work themselves when people are saying they are used for warm up/cooling down etc and not for sole exercise but in conjunction with. 
Talking about robots I went to visit a robotic milking farm now that is interesting!! I was fascinated
		
Click to expand...


I'm commenting on what I see in livery yards, people using walkers to exercise horses on a routine basis as a substitute for riding them and/or turning them out.

Just because YOU don't do it doesn't mean it's not happening!


----------



## twiggy2 (18 November 2014)

thatsmygirl said:



			Still can't see how you think people are using it unstead of doing the work themselves when people are saying they are used for warm up/cooling down etc and not for sole exercise but in conjunction with.
		
Click to expand...

the time I spend warming my horse up is the most important, it allows me to feel any tension or stiffness that when warm is not there, something feeling different when warming up can be an early warning to something going wrong


----------



## cptrayes (18 November 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			the time I spend warming my horse up is the most important, it allows me to feel any tension or stiffness that when warm is not there, something feeling different when warming up can be an early warning to something going wrong
		
Click to expand...

Quite.  And the time I spend cooling down on a long rein is my thank you to my horse for putting in the effort for me and a time to assess whether he is stretching and moving equally on both sides after working.

I can't actually think of a cool down more likely to result in problems than to walk tight circles in one direction only.


----------



## thatsmygirl (18 November 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			the time I spend warming my horse up is the most important, it allows me to feel any tension or stiffness that when warm is not there, something feeling different when warming up can be an early warning to something going wrong
		
Click to expand...

That is a very good point


----------



## Honey08 (18 November 2014)

In 40 years of horses I've never actually used one and it wouldn't tempt me to choose one yard over another because it had one.  I have a hardstanding turnout area and would choose letting them mooch on that any time.


----------



## dollyanna (18 November 2014)

I'm not a fan of them, but I remember when the first one arrived at Patchetts, there was one horse who only liked to go one way, to begin with he just stopped but then he worked out that he could push it back the wrong way - took them a while to work out what he was doing but he was promptly banned completely!!


----------



## SO1 (18 November 2014)

I am on a yard that has one and I think they are very useful. We have a 20 meter one which can change direction easily.  If your horse is able to walk on a 20 meter circle then I would have expected 10 or 20 minutes on walker to be no problem. It is probably easier on the legs than jumping, quite a lot of dressage movements and cross country.

My pony has used it when recovering from a broken splint bone to get strong enough to be ready for turnout and riding again. This was on vets advice. He started off on 5 minutes and went up to an hour twice a day.

It is covered so they have shade in sun or shelter if it is raining. My pony can also go on it he needs a bit of extra exercise to prevent him from getting overweight in addition to riding and turnout. We do also have a water treadmill though and the vet said that is more hard work than going on the horse walker.

They are useful for exercise, there seem to be so many people struggling to keep the weight off their horse, going on the horse walker might be useful for them in addition to riding. It is also an easy way to exercise several horses at a time. I would not be using it instead of turnout or riding it is just an additional useful thing to have.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (18 November 2014)

Like everything else there are pros and there are cons.  It is equally down to personal choice..there is no right or wrong answer. If I had the the space and the money I would have one!!


----------



## Moya_999 (18 November 2014)

PStarfish said:



			My yard is just finishing off building a horse walker. Most liveries have said they'll use it while they muck out and I thought the same too, but thinking more about it, I turn pony out when I get to yard so would popping her in the walker for 20 mins or so first, serve any purpose? She is a 'head down to eat' kinda girl! So no, she doesn't particularly exert herself in the field. But will a 20 min walk on a circle help with winter fitness in any way? Never had this sort of luxury before. Do others use them daily or are they more for stabled horses who need a leg stretch?
		
Click to expand...


We have no horse walker here - I do not miss it at all, the only time I think its useful is when recovering from injury.   That said I have lost count how many times I have walked our horse and others round the yard in hand without the luxury of a horse walker. 
 Its a luxury we can do without, as i see too many in neighbouring yards using them as exercise  instead of riding or schooling a bit like a baby sitter.  

The only other times I think one is useful is for older horse who cannot be ridden any more as a light for of excericse.  Also after going in the equine pool to dry off so not to stiffen up - give me an equine pool or spa any day over a horse walker

Also cold backed horses bebifit prior to riding


----------



## PStarfish (18 November 2014)

I'd never use it in place of exercising myself. But on the odd days I don't have time to ride, does 10/20 mins walking in a circle provide a benefit? Pony will still be turned out from 7 - 4ish.


----------

